# Sound deadening material



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Any use any of that modern sound killing stuff like Dynamat, Fatman, etc.? I know it would probably not be looked upon favorably by restorers, but as I remember these cars were not very quiet in this regard. It worked great on my C6. Just looking for opinions and experiences before I get involved. Looking to learn.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used Eastwood's Dynamat "clone" on my 69, so far I like it a lot. Who cares what anyone else thinks? It's your car 










Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Used something called Frost King from Lowes on a buddy's '67. Waaaaay cheaper than Dynamat or Fatmat. Seems to work well on noise and heat. New technology is a huge help here, and there are a lot of options; pretty much all of them far superior to the tarpaper and jute of yesteryear. Next time I pull the carpets on mine, you can bet _something_ up to date is going in!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

one of the rare areas that unless your doing a 100 point restoration your better served using the new technology, GeeTees right the stuff at lowes is pretty much the same as dynomat for less, also use it on the roof under the headliner for heat and sound.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone use lizard skin as an alternative to padding? I have seen videos on YouTube but have not heard from anyone personally if they have or have not used and or liked it.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw it on two guys garage after i had already bought mine looks pretty slick and they liked it....i would use it


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

dyna mat on amazon is pretty reasonable.


----------

